# My new rig



## sensei6375 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello all. Just joined and was hoping for a few opinions on some parts for a new rig. I have not actually built one myself but I have watched a friend do it so wish me luck. Any help or guides for that part would be appreciated also. I researched everything as best I could but I am sure that there are probably some mismatches in here. So here it is.

CPU - Intel Core 2 Extreme x6800 Conroe 2.9gh LGA775
CPU COOLER -Dynatran P555 77mm cooler
MOBO - Biostar Deluxe LGA775 Intel P35 ATX
POWER SUPPLY - XCLIO stable power 850w ATX
MEMORY - Corsair 2240pin DDR3 SDRAM 3-4 GB depending on the op. sys.
VIDEO CARD - GEforce 8800gtx 768mb pci expressx16 eventually 2 of them
CASE - Thermaltak Armor series black ATX full tower
HDD - main operating drive - WD Raptor X 150Gb 10,000rpm 16mb cache serial ata150
secondary drives(not sure which to get getting 2 of whichever) - WD caviar 500 gb 7200rpm 16mb cache sata 3.0gb/s or the Seagate 750GB 7200rpm 16mb cache sata 3.0gb/s
SOUNDCARD - Creative 7.0 soundblaster xfi platinum fatality
SPEAKERS - creative GIGA works 700 watts 7.1
CD/DVD DRIVE/BURNER - a sony drive
KEYBOARD - logitech G15 gaming keyboard
MOUOSE - logitech G& 
MOUSEPAD - steelpad 
WEBCAM - Logitech quickcam ultra vision
MONITOR - Sansung 22" LCD
MISC - other fans if needed, surge protector and/or UPS, floppy drive

Ok. The hard dirves I am leaning toward WD only because I have had them before and I like them. But the Seagate is about the same money with 250 more gigs. I dont want to be a name snob so if the seagate is better let me know. I am still not clear on the whole SATA/RAID/IDE so I may have a few things not matching. I think that is it.ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I have two major changes and one suggestion:

CPU - GIGABYTE GA-N650SLI-DS4 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128044

PSU - SILVERSTONE ST1000 ATX12V / EPS12V 1000W Power Supply 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256020

Those two parts are much better quality, and the PSU will allow for SLI with the 8800GTX cards later.

Also, if you can wait for the X6850, then you get the 1333 MHz FSB.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I would suggest the ASUS P35 boards instead of what you've chosen (not Gigabyte, MSI offerings - troublesome) and a better PSU, like an Enermax Galaxy DXX or, Thermaltake Toughpower or a CoolerMaster Real Power Pro.

The CPU cooler you want with that chip is not the Dynatron. The best price/performance buys are: 

Zalman CNPS9500: http://www.directron.com/cnps9500led.html

Or better but more expensive:

Zalman CNPS9700: http://www.directron.com/cnps9700led.html

The best air cooler is the Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme, but very dear too and not too much better than the Zalman CNPS9700.

I also would like to know why you've chosen the X6800 - why not the E6850 3GHz at 1333MHz FSB?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i found the 9500 to heavy and would not tighten down enough to stop it slippin and sliding
it's now an expensive door stop


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The 7700 is an alternative


----------



## sensei6375 (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, a few changes

CPU - Intel Core 2 Extreme x6800 Conroe 2.9gh LGA775(will wait on the x6850 3ghz 1333mhz when it comes out) http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115001

CPU COOLER - Zalman 9700 LED 110mm 2ball http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835118019

MOBO - ASUS P5k3 Deluxe/WIFI ap LGA775 Intel P35ATX http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131181

POWER SUPPLY - Silverstone ST1000 ATX12v/EPS12v 1000w http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817256020

MEMORY - Corsair 2240pin DDR3 SDRAM 3-4 GB depending on the op. sys.http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820145183

VIDEO CARD - EVGA GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SUPERCLOCKED HDCP Video Card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130079 - or EVGA GeForce 8800Ultra 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130090 eventually 2 of them the ultra looks like it has higher specs but that may not mean much if it is a bad card.

CASE - Thermaltak Armor series black ATX full tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021

HDD - main operating drive - WD Raptor X 150Gb 10,000rpm 16mb cache serial ata150 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136035
secondary drives(not sure which to get getting 2 of whichever) - WD caviar 500 gb 7200rpm 16mb cache sata 3.0gb/s http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136040 or the Seagate 750GB 7200rpm 16mb cache sata 3.0gb/s http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148216

SOUNDCARD - Creative 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102005

SPEAKERS - Creative GigaWorks S750 700 Watts 7.1 Speaker http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836116142

CD/DVD DRIVE/BURNER - LITE-ON LightScribe Black 20X DVD±R Burner with 12X DVD-RAM write Black IDE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106045

KEYBOARD - logitech G15 gaming keyboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126179

MOUOSE - logitech G7 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104203

MOUSEPAD - steelpad 5L http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817114706

WEBCAM - Logitech QuickCam Fusion 1.3MP http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830108129

MONITOR - SCEPTRE X20WG-Naga Black 20.1" http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824112006

FLOPPY -SONY Black 1.44MB 3.5" http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16821103116

SURGE STRIP - CyberPower 880 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120404

UPS - OPTI-UPS Enhanced Series 1000VA 700W http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842107113

HEADPHONES - SENNHEISER PC 150 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106346

MISC - printer,scanner

Do you think I will need more fans than what I got? I think I have got everything I will need. Let me know what you think of the changes and the other parts that have not been talked about.

I appreciate any responses.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice, the ultra is sappossed (spelling error lol) to run cooler and faster (then and 8800 gtx) everything i have read online says it does just that.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

sensei6375 said:


> MOBO - ASUS P5k3 Deluxe/WIFI ap LGA775 Intel P35ATX http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131181
> 
> MEMORY - Corsair 2240pin DDR3 SDRAM 3-4 GB depending on the op. sys.http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820145183
> 
> ...


A few issues there:


The best performance board out is the ASUS P5K supporting DDR2. Not the P5K3 on only DDR3.

Those Intel chipsets cannot run SLI, only CrossFire 2x PCIe x8 config. If you want SLI, then go for the 680i SLi chipset by EVGA.

Don't get DDR3. Pointless yet unless you are overclocking at 1333MHz and dropping the timings.

Will you OC the CPU? How much are you hoping?

Don't get the stock G80 Ultra. Get a XFX G80GTX XXX, they are better in performance and higher clocked - they also OC higher than EVGA G80GTX cards and run cooler, with better performance. G80 Ultra is not worth it until it drops in price and is *only* worth it if you plan to OC high, past G80 GTX frequencies.

That UPS won't do. You need a UPS that can cover over 1000W. Look to APC units.


----------



## sensei6375 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yet more changes. The *** means they are new additions.


CPU - Intel Core 2 Extreme x6800 Conroe 2.9gh LGA775(will wait on the x6850 3ghz 1333mhz when it comes out) http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16819115001

***CPU COOLER - ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

***MOBO - EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188013

POWER SUPPLY - Silverstone ST1000 ATX12v/EPS12v 1000w http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817256020

***MEMORY - CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145043

***VIDEO CARD - EVGA GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SUPERCLOCKED HDCP Video Card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130079

XFX GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150205

***CASE - Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

***HDD - main operating drive - WD Raptor X 150Gb 10,000rpm 16mb cache serial ata150 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136035
secondary drives - Seagate ST3500641AS-RK 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148221

SOUNDCARD - Creative 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102005

SPEAKERS - Creative GigaWorks S750 700 Watts 7.1 Speaker http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836116142

CD/DVD DRIVE/BURNER - LITE-ON LightScribe Black 20X DVD±R Burner with 12X DVD-RAM write Black IDE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106045

KEYBOARD - logitech G15 gaming keyboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126179

MOUSE - logitech G7 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826104203

MOUSEPAD - steelpad 5L http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817114706

WEBCAM - Logitech QuickCam Fusion 1.3MP http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16830108129

***MONITOR - SAMSUNG 226BW Black 22" 2 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001096

FLOPPY -SONY Black 1.44MB 3.5" http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16821103116

SURGE STRIP - CyberPower 880 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812120404

UPS - powercom King Pro KIN-2200AP 2200VA 1320 W 6 (best I can afford right now) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842106116

HEADPHONES - SENNHEISER PC 150 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826106346

MISC - printer,scanner

Kalim, you said try the XFX but that has lower specs than the evga?? Also the things I am also worried about are making sure everything fits in the case I have selected and making sure I have enough cooling. Thanks guys for all your help geting me started.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

> Kalim, you said try the XFX but that has lower specs than the evga??


Personally IMO, you should get a stock EVGA G80GTX like *THIS* and overclock it yourself (easy) - will save a good $100 with same performance. The performance difference between a 650MHz/2100MHz and a 575MHz/1800MHz is minimal - max gain of 15 FPS in a game and average of 3-4FPS per game.

But the one I mentioned was this: 
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/446/1/
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/xfx_8800_gtx/

Not the one you listed, that's stock nV rebadged. 

I'm not in agreement with your CPU HSF swap - like I asked before, are you going to overclock the CPU?



> Also the things I am also worried about are making sure everything fits in the case I have selected and making sure I have enough cooling.


Yup, the G80 Ultra will give you many problems for fitment but the G80GTX should be fine.

For the 680i SLI boards you need *very good* case cooling. The NB chip runs very hot. You'll need some decent front/rear case fans at least. :wink:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

For the extra money, this board is definitely worth it IMO:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130080

You will have a tough time fitting the sound card in and with this board, you might not even need the extra sound card. The NB fan is also a plus.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yup, that's a good board Matt. There's many good 680i SLI, LT annd 650i SLI offerings.


----------



## sensei6375 (Jun 29, 2007)

CPU - E6850 Conroe 3gh 1333mh 4mb dual core when it comes out should be around $300 I think.

VIDEO CARD - EVGA 768-P2-N831-AR GeForce 8800GTX 768MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814130072

HARD DRIVES - Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000KSRTL 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136040

CPU FAN - ZALMAN CNPS9500 LED 92mm 2 Ball Cooling Fan with Heatsink - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835118223

MEMORY FAN - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835704001

Ok these last few changes and I think that will be it. I do plan to overclock eventually but I just want to get a good system in place first due to this being my first build. Once I get that setup and running good then I will feel comfortable in overclocking.

And anything else I may be missing would help. Especcially any small stuff that goes with the major parts that will either help in the build or make irt run better. 

Thanks again guys for all your help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Two good alternatives from MSI and Abit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130080
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127020

Another good choice:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186113

I would seriously consider one of them over the eVGA unless you are really pressed for budget.


----------



## sensei6375 (Jun 29, 2007)

THE MATT - As far ar the mobo's they all look pretty much the same to me. Would you be able to tell me the pros on the few you suggested over the one I got?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

All the ones I suggested have better quality capacitors which are less likely to leak, explode (this doesn't happen often, but it is always possible) and simply to be accidentally knocked off the board.

They are more expensive because they are higher quality in general and will last longer. Also, the MSI board has better NB cooling.


----------



## sensei6375 (Jun 29, 2007)

CASE - Thermaltake Armor Series VA8003BWS Black Full Tower Case w/ 25CM Fan - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811133021

SURGE PROTECTOR - CyberPower 880 8 feet 4 Transformer Spaced 4 Non-Transformer Spaced Outlets 2800 Joules Power Surge Protector - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16812120404

MOBO - ABIT IN9 32X-MAX LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127020

VIDEO CARD X2 - EVGA 768-P2-N831-AR GeForce 8800GTX 768MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814130072

PAD - SteelPad 5L 20030 Mouse Pad - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817114706

PSU - SILVERSTONE ST1000 ATX12V / EPS12V 1000W Power Supply - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817256020

CPU - E6850 Conroe 3gh 1333mh 4mb dual core when it comes out should be around $300 I think

MEMORY X2 - CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-8500C5D - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820145043

FLOPPY - SONY Black 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive Windows 98SE/ ME/ 2000/ XP - OEM http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16821103116

MAIN HD - Western Digital Raptor X WD1500AHFDRTL 150GB 10,000 RPM Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136035

STORAGE HD X3- Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000KSRTL 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136040

KEYBOARD - Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16823126179

MONITOR - SAMSUNG 226BW Black 22" 2 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824001096

MOUSE - Logitech G7 Black 6 Buttons Tilt Wheel USB RF Wireless Laser Mouse - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16826104203

HEADSET - SENNHEISER PC 150 2 x 3.5mm Connector Circumaural Headset - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16826106346

CD/DVD - LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write Black SATA Model LH-20A1S - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827106057

SOUND CARD - Creative 70SB046A00000 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16829102005

WEBCAM - Logitech 961403-0403 QuickCam Fusion 1.3MP Effective Pixels USB Interface WebCam - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16830108129

CPU COOLER - ZALMAN CNPS9500 LED 92mm 2 Ball Cooling Fan with Heatsink - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835118223

MEMORY FAN - CORSAIR CMXAF1 Fans - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835704001

SPEAKERS - Creative GigaWorks S750 700 Watts 7.1 Speaker - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16836116142

UPS - powercom King Pro KIN-2200AP 2200VA 1320 W UPS - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16842106116

OK, this I believe is my final selection. Unless there are more suggestions i think this is everything and everything should work together. Depending on the deals I can find it should cost roughly $5000-$6000. Once I get teh overclocking down I should not have to upgrade for long time. Thanks for the help and keep the suggestions coming if you have any more. Iam still about a month away or so from buying everything.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Gigabyte S3/DQ6 outperform the Abit AW9D-MAX: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/abit-aw9d-max_9.html#sect0

EVGA is better than the Abit 680i SLI:
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1056/5/page_5_bios_and_overclocking/index.html
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/abit_in9_32x-max/7.html

Foxconn 680i SLI betters the EVGA:
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1058/5/page_5_bios_and_overclocking/index.html

ASUS Striker Extreme outperforms all the 680i SLI offerings, P965 and i975X offerings: 
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=7526&page=5
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-striker-extreme_10.html#sect0
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/dfi-lanparty-ut-icfx3200_13.html

New E6850 can hit +5GHz on LN2 BTW. :wink:


----------



## sensei6375 (Jun 29, 2007)

All right I have settled on the 
EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813188013
Since I have the evga geforces i think that wikll be a good match. Also a few odds and ends

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835100007

BELKIN F8E066 Professional Computer Tool Kit (36-Piece) - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16899888202

BELKIN F8E093 Anti-Static Wrist Strap - Retail http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16899888207


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Actually I would take the Abit over the eVGA any day. The Abit while slighly less higher performing is a higher quality board and will have a longer life. Go for the Foxconn if you want better performance, that is also a higher quality board.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

While I differ to Matt on the Abit over eVGA, I do agree on going for the Foxconn MB between all three (bar the Striker). :smile:


----------

